# What bit do you use



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

What Bit would you use for jointing I've seen the tip for today I did jointing with a 1/2" shank 1 1/2" straight bit is that good or is there a better way to joint the wood with a better bit besides a straight or spiral bit just wondering.


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

Flush trim bits are ideal for jointing.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Yes but don't I have to use a template for that I'm using a table mounted router won't the bearing get in the way.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Glenmore said:


> What Bit would you use for jointing I've seen the tip for today I did jointing with a 1/2" shank 1 1/2" straight bit is that good or is there a better way to joint the wood with a better bit besides a straight or spiral bit just wondering.


 You can expect better cuts from bits that have a shear cutting edge such as the spiral bit or down shear flush trim bits. The cutter have a "twist" to the cutting edge.

Ed


----------



## Spacemanspiff (Sep 11, 2004)

I use straight bits myself as the spiral ones over here are a tad pricey for me but I concur with reible as to the shear cutting edge.


----------

